# كيفك تجعل مديرك يعجب بعملك (آخر ما توصل له العلم )



## باسم منلا (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم
أقدم لكم ملف فيديو حول بناء الثقة بين الموظف و المدير و كيف تجعل المدير يعجب بعملك .
أرجو أن تستفيدو


----------



## تامرالمصرى (13 مايو 2008)

دائما تقدم لنا الجديد والرائع شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ISAMELDIN (13 مايو 2008)

thanx a lot for this effort


----------



## ابن العميد (13 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafemara (13 مايو 2008)

هو ده الشغل


----------



## ابويونس (14 مايو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا لــــك


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (14 مايو 2008)

جاري التحميل 
و الف شكر


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (14 مايو 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
ظننت أن الموضوع بجد و ليس مزحة
عموما شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## هاجر محمد (14 مايو 2008)

بجد جامدة جداااااااااااااااااااااا وعامة فكرة (-:


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (14 مايو 2008)

يعني الموظف يخلي الحمام هو اللي يتكتك على الكيبورد

كدا يبقى ننصح المديرين ان يمنعوا دخول الحمام في مواقع العمل

ههههههههه

مشكورا اخونا الكريم


----------



## المهندس طارق فوزي (15 مايو 2008)

دائما تتحفنا بالجديد الف شكر


----------



## عبد الرحمن - عمان (15 مايو 2008)

فكرة هزلية رائعة


----------



## الايامن للصيانه (16 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## ود الفاتح (20 مايو 2008)

م أروع ها الافكار من هذا الموظف

مشكوووووور على المشاركة اللطيفة دي

.


----------



## هلوتس (5 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وامل المزيد من العلم النافع


----------



## المهندس النحاس (5 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## لؤلؤةالحياة (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## faiqmohmed (10 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر ونتمنى ان تزودنا بافلام عن اعمال التشييد


----------



## ابن ثامر (12 أغسطس 2008)

مشاركة لطيفه لكن لايصح ألا الصحيح:68:


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (16 أغسطس 2008)

*و اسفاه*

حزنت للردود قبل ان احزن للفديو
انه فديو لا يدعو الا للهزل وعدم الجدية والتراخي والسلبية
في وقت نحن في حاجة فيه الي الايجابية والعمل الجاد و تقوي الله
حرام عليك ضيعت وقتنا
الله من وراء القصد


----------



## mohy_y2003 (16 أغسطس 2008)

حلوة ....... فكرة برضه!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## البحريني وبس (20 أغسطس 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لك


----------



## ابونور سمور (21 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين يا زملاء


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (27 نوفمبر 2008)

جامدة جدا
ان شاء الله للامام مع الحمام


----------



## mazenz (30 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## kingprocess (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## drill20 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

شكلرااااااااااااااا
وجزاك الله خير على الفكاهه.


----------



## أبوكمال (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشاركه مهضومه
شكرا عزيزي.... فكره حلوه


----------



## احمد كوردي اربيل (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك على المجهود الرائع*


----------



## nofal (6 ديسمبر 2008)

أضحك الله سنك


----------



## يوسف حميض (7 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## NAK (8 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً و كل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## engahmedalaa (8 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر الف الف شكر


----------



## Alinajeeb (8 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## shadykraimesh (9 ديسمبر 2008)

thank you dear


----------



## eng_houssam (9 ديسمبر 2008)

هههه ماشاء الله عليك ياأخي باسم
أنا اعتقد بالفعل انك ارفقك ملف للفائدة وقلت لنفسي يالله لشوف كيف اكسب ثقة المدير العام ولكن ...... 
مشكور على هذه المشاركة وبالفعل ادخلت السرور إلى قلبي


----------



## ahmed_d (10 ديسمبر 2008)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## spyeng_85 (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ألف شكر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmedafatah (13 ديسمبر 2008)

رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طارق بويرق (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م محمد كرم (7 يناير 2009)

*دائما تقدم لنا الجديد والرائع شكرا جزيلا*


----------

